# Anthony Burgess on Converting Afflictions



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 27, 2008)

Anthony Burgess, _Spiritual Refining: The Anatomy of True and False Conversions_, Vol. 2, pp. 115-117:



> A second branch of chastisements, _are indeed for sin, and flow from God's anger, but they are wholly medicinal:_ They are to let blood, like the physician who intends health; not like the butcher, who is to destroy; because God would discipline us by them as children, not punish us as condemned malefactors.
> 
> And if you say, _How can these be for conversion, when sometimes they fall upon those that are converted, such as are made God's children already?_
> 
> ...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 27, 2008)

I am a big fan of Anthony Burgess...

Know of any pics of him Andrew?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 27, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I am a big fan of Anthony Burgess...
> 
> Know of any pics of him Andrew?



Hmm, good question. I checked the book itself, no portrait; _Meet the Puritans_, nope; the National Portrait Gallery, nyet; Dr. Kistler's Puritan Portraits, not there; and a few other places, but sans success. If anyone does find it, please feel free to post it here.


----------



## Don Kistler (Sep 27, 2008)

No portrait of Burgess is known to exist. Even if the National Portrait Gallery does not have it, they have a book that lists all the portraits that were done. Burgess does not appear anywhere in their list. And none of his published works contains a portrait.

As an anecdote, one a trip to England I went to Anthony Burgess's church. I said to the curator, "So this is Anthony Burgess's church, eh?" And he replied, "No, this is a Christopher Wren church." Even though Burgess's name was listed on the wall as a rector there, the name meant nothing to him.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 27, 2008)

That is a shame. I really like Anthony Burgess...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 27, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> That is a shame. I really like Anthony Burgess...



Me too. 

Joel Beeke and Randall Pederson, _Meet the Puritans_, p. 115:



> Burgess has been seriously underestimated in church history. He is one of only a few of the main Puritan authors who did not have a nineteenth century reprint of their works. Many of his books are worthy of being reprinted today.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 27, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > That is a shame. I really like Anthony Burgess...
> ...



Well wonder if ole Beeke will be reprinting his works?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 28, 2008)

Don Kistler said:


> No portrait of Burgess is known to exist. Even if the National Portrait Gallery does not have it, they have a book that lists all the portraits that were done. Burgess does not appear anywhere in their list. And none of his published works contains a portrait.



Thanks, Dr. Kistler!



> As an anecdote, one a trip to England I went to Anthony Burgess's church. I said to the curator, "So this is Anthony Burgess's church, eh?" And he replied, "No, this is a Christopher Wren church." Even though Burgess's name was listed on the wall as a rector there, the name meant nothing to him.



Was that at Sutton Coldfield?


----------



## Don Kistler (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes, that's where it was, Sutton Coldfield. A very nice church indeed, as far as buildings go.


----------

